
U.S. regains supercomputing top spot - jamesfrank
http://www.top500.org/lists/2012/06/press-release
======
ColinWright
In case anyone missed it, here are a few more reports of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125450> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125840> (bbc.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126713> (washingtonpost.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127060> (eweek.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127543> (patexia.com)

